# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  تاريخ الحياة البرلمانية الأردنية

## دموع الغصون

تاريخ إنشاء البرلمان.
الشخصيات السياسية و الأحداث الهامة في حياة  البرلمان.

من عام 1984 و حتى الاّن
من عام 1974- 1984 
من عام 1950 -  1974
من عام 1946 - 1950
من عام 1923 -  1946
---------------------------------------------------


تاريخ  البرلمان الأردني في عهد الإمارة 1923-1946


البيئة السياسية 
تأسست  إمارة شرق الأردن سياسياً عام 1921 من قبل الانتداب البريطاني حيث أعلن استقلالها  في الخامس والعشرين من أيار عام 1923 بعد اعتراف بريطانيا بوجود حكومة مستقلة في  إمارة شرق الأردن . وعلى هذا الأساس عقدت اتفاقية بين الحكومة في شرق الأردن وحكومة  الانتداب ( بريطانيا ) المعروفة بمعاهدة 1928 ، وحيث تم التوقيع عليها بعد مفاوضات  طويلة وشاقة ، حددت فيها شروط الانتداب وشروط الحكومة الدستورية الأردنية ، وقد  كانت المعاهدة تقييدا لصلاحيات الحكومة والبرلمان حتى لحركة الأمير وقراراته  .
وعلى هذا الأساس وضع القانون الأساسي لإمارة شرق الأردن عام 1928 أعطي بموجبه  شرق الأردن شرعية دستورية لإدارة شؤون البلاد وعليه فقد وضع قانون انتخاب لانتخاب  أول مجلس تشريعي في ذلك الوقت ، وقد تم انتخاب خمسة مجالس تشريعية خلال فترة  الإمارة 1923-1946، وكان أولها عام 1929.


السلطة التشريعية في القانون  الأساسي لسنة 1928
المجلس التشريعي 
أخذ القانون الأساسي بنظام ( المجلس  الواحد ) ويتألف من 16 نائبا منتخبا وفق قانون الانتخاب ، ومن رئيس الوزراء وأعضاء  المجلس التنفيذي ، وعددهم (6)، كان أعضاء المجلس التنفيذي أعضاء لهم حق التصويت في  المجلس التشريعي .

رئيس المجلس 
هو رئيس الحكومة ( رئيس الوزراء ) وهو  عضو غير منتخب ، ولا يصوت إلا للترجيح في حال تساوي الأصوات . وفي حال غيابه يرأس  المجلس من ينوب عنه من غير الأعضاء المنتخبين ، وفي حال عدم تسمية من ينوب عنه فإن  اكبر الأعضاء سناً من غير الأعضاء المنتخبين يرأس المجلس عند الاجتماع  .

صلاحيات المجلس التشريعية
تقتصر صلاحيات المجلس فقط على إقرار مشاريع  القوانين التي يقدمها المجلس التنفيذي ، وإذا وافق المجلس على أي مشروع قانون لا  ينفذ القانون ما لم يصدق عليه الأمير ويأمر بإصداره . حيث أن صلاحيات الأمير  بالتصديق مطلقة ، فإذا رفض الأمير التصديق على أي مشروع قانون اقره المجلس يسقط  المشروع فصلاحيات المجلس من النواحي التشريعية كانت صلاحية إقرار فقط ولا يجوز  للمجلس اقتراح أي قانون .

صلاحيات المجلس السياسية 
لم يكن للمجلس أي  صلاحيات رقابية على السياسة الحكومية وعلى أي أمر له صله بالإدارة العامة . فليس  للمجلس أي حق في توجيه سؤال أو استجواب أو طلب مناقشة أو طرح ثقة بالحكومة على  برنامجها السياسي والإداري . كما لم يكن للمجلس أي صلاحية رقابية على المعاهدات  والاتفاقات الدولية ، ولا على كيفية منح الامتيازات المتعلقة باستثمار ثروات البلاد  الطبيعية . 

مدة المجلس 
مدة المجلس ثلاث سنوات ، ويجوز للأمير تمديد  الفترة إلى سنتين قادمتين.

المجالس التشريعية 
المجلس التشريعي الأول  

تم انتخاب أعضاء المجلس الأول في 2/ 4/ 1929 واستمر حتى 9/ 1/ 1931 بعد ما  حل نتيجة عدم موافقته على ملحق الموازنة العامة بخصوص نفقات الصحراء ، ولعدم تعاونه  مع السلطة التنفيذية .

المجلس التشريعي الثاني
انتخب هذا المجلس في 10/  6/ 1931 واستمر حتى اكمل مدته الدستورية 3سنوات في 10/ 6/ 1934 وقد فاز في هذا  المجلس غالبية أعضاء المعارضة في ذلك الحين .

المجلس التشريعي  الثالث
انتخب هذا المجلس في 16/ 10/ 1934 واستمر حتى 16/ 10/ 1937 وبذلك اكمل  مدته الدستورية .
المجلس التشريعي الرابع
انتخب هذا المجلس في 16/ 10/ 1940  ومددت ولايته سنتين أخريين انتهت بتاريخ 16/ 10/ 1942.

المجلس التشريعي  الخامس
انتخب هذا المجلس في 20/ 10/ 1942 واستمر إلى أن اكمل مدته الدستورية 20/  10 1945 ثم مددت ولايته إلى 20/ 10/ 1947، وذلك للظروف التي كانت تمر بها البلاد ،  وأعلن في عهد هذا المجلس قيام المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية واصبح الأمير عبد الله  ملكاً على المملكة . وأعلن عن دستور البلاد عام 1946 وأعلن عن قيام المجلس النيابي  بدلاً من المجلس التشريعي .
---------------------- 

يتبع

----------


## دموع الغصون

تاريخ البرلمان الأردني من 1946 وحتى  1950

البيئة السياسية 
بعد توقيع معاهدة الصداقة في آذار عام 1946 بين  الأردن وبريطانيا ، الغي بموجبها الانتداب وظهر شرق الأردن كدولة مستقلة ذات سيادة  ، واعتبرت هذه المعاهدة بأنها اعتراف باستقلال شرقي الأردن استقلالاً شاملا على  أساس النظام الملكي النيابي في 25 أيار عام 1946 ، وبموجب هذا التغيير تم تعديل  القانون الأساسي لسنة 1928 ، لحين صدور دستور جديد ينظم شؤون البلاد وشرعت الظروف  الجديدة لإصدار دستور جديد صدر في عام 1946 .

السلطة التشريعية
اخذ  الدستور الأردني لسنة 1946 بنظام المجلسين وأطلق عليه مجلس الأمة يتألف من مجلس  نواب منتخب ، ومجلس أعيان يختارهم الملك على أن لا يتعدى عدد أعضائه نصف عدد أعضاء  مجلس النواب المنتخب .حيث كان عدد أعضاء مجلس النواب 20 عضواً ، ومجلس الأعيان 10  أعضاء .

مدة مجلس الأمة
حدد دستور 1946 مدة مجلس النواب المنتخب بـ 4  سنوات شمسية ، في حين حدد مدة مجلس الأعيان لـ 8 سنوات شمسية يجدد نصفهم كل أربع  سنوات بالاقتراع .

مدة الدورة 
ثلاثة اشهر بواقع أربع دورات عادية ويجوز  تمديدها لإنجاز أمور مستعجلة.

رئيس المجلس
حدد الدستور صلاحية الملك في  تعيين رئيس المجلس من الأعضاء الذين تم انتخابهم ، ويمارس الرئيس المعين صلاحياته  لمدة تستمر سنة شمسية على انه يجوز إعادة تعيينه لسنة أخرى .

صلاحيات مجلس  الأمة التشريعية
لم يعط دستور 1946 مجلس الأمة حق اقتراح القوانين ، ويقتصر حق  اقتراح القوانين على السلطة التنفيذية . ولم تتعد صلاحياته حق إجازة مشروعات  القوانين التي تقدمها إليه السلطة التنفيذية . 

صلاحيات مجلس الأمة السياسية  
أعطى دستور 1946 مجلس الأمة حق البحث عن أي مسألة وأي أمر له صله بالإدارة  العامة . فيحق للمجلس توجيه الأسئلة والمناقشة في المسائل التي تهم الإدارة العامة  . إلا أن رقابة مجلس الأمة على السياسة بقيت ناقصة حيث لم يعط هذا الدستور لمجلس  الأمة حق طرح الثقة بالوزارة عند الضرورة .
ولا يحق لمجلس الأمة النظر أو  التصديق أو الرقابة على المعاهدات والاتفاقات الدولية ولا حق الرقابة على كيفية منح  الامتيازات المتعلقة باستثمار ثروات البلاد الطبيعية .


المجالس  التشريعية 
لم يكن هناك إلا مجلس واحد هو :

مجلس الأمة الأول
مجلس  النواب 
جرت انتخابات مجلس النواب في تشرين أول عام 1947 لعشرين نائباً موزعين  ضمن دوائر انتخابية على طول المملكة ، مع تخصيص مقاعد للأقليات المسيحية والشركس  والبدو لمدة أربع سنوات إلا انه حل بتاريخ 1/ 2/ 1950 قبل انتهاء مدته الدستورية  تمهيداً لإجراء انتخابات جديدة تشمل الضفتين .

مجلس الأعيان الأول
تألف  أول مجلس أعيان بتاريخ 20/ 10/ 1947 واستمر في العمل إلى أن حل بتاريخ 20/ 4/ 1950  تمهيداً لإدخال أعضاء جدد وليضم في عضويته أعضاء من الضفة الغربية ويرأس هذا المجلس  دولة السيد توفيق أبو الهدى وعضوية كل من :


1 توفيق أبو الهدى 6 محمد  ابو تايه 
2 عبد الرحمن رشيدات 7 واصف البشارات 
3 عبدالله الكليب 8 شوكت  حميد 
4 نوفان السعود 9 صبري الطباع
5 حديثه الخريشا 10 سليم  البخيت





تاريخ البرلمان الأردني من الوحدة وحتى مؤتمر الرباط  1950 - 1974

البيئة السياسية 
بعد إعلان وحدة الضفتين رسمياً حدد موعد  لإجراء الانتخابات البرلمانية في شهر نيسان 1950 ، وتشكل المجلس المنبثق عن وحدة  الضفتين وفي شهر نيسان 1950 أيضا حل مجلس الأعيان ليتم تعيين أعضاء جدد يضم في  عضويته أعيان من الضفتين . والأهم من ذلك شهدت تلك الفترة تواجد الأحزاب الكثيرة  على الساحة الأردنية . ومما لا شك فيه فقد أدى التصارع الحزبي على المقاعد  البرلمانية إلى اتسام هذه الانتخابات لمجلس الأمة الثاني بطابع الحماس . وبالتالي  خرج مجلس الأمة قوياً في تمثيله ، حيث استطاع أن يغير الطابع العام للعمل البرلماني  وقد كان يشكل أكثر من نصف الأعضاء المنتخبين حزبيين في مجلس النواب الثاني والثالث  .
ونتيجة لهذه التشكيلة الحزبية في المجلس برزت معارضة قوية كان الهدف الأول  تعديل الدستور وجعل الحكومة مسؤولة أمام البرلمان . وبالتالي نقل الحياة البرلمانية  من شكلها الصوري إلى شكلها الدستوري الصحيح . بحيث يقوم على أساس تطوير السلطات  وإعطاء الشعب سلطته في التشريع وتحميله مسؤولياته الطبيعية ومن ثم المطالبة بتحقيق  العدالة القانونية والفصل بين السلطات القضائية والتشريعية والتنفيذية وهذا حتماً  سيؤدي إلى تحقيق التوازن والتعاون أمام المجلس.
واستطاع مجلس الأمة الثاني  والثالث الذي جاء في عهد وحدة الضفتين من تعديل الدستور الأردني المعروف بدستور  1952 ، تعديلاً يترافق مع المعطيات الجديدة الناشئة عن هذه الوحدة ونص هذا التعديل  على مبدأ المسؤولية الوزارية أمام مجلس النواب وانتقلت عملية انتخاب نواب المجلس  بعد عام 1952 إلى مرحلة جديدة متطورة ، حيث أخذت طابع الانتخاب على أساس حزبي بدلا  من التشكيلات السابقة المبنية على أساس ارثي .

المجالس النيابية  

المجلس النيابي الثاني 
تم انتخاب هذا المجلس في 20 / 4/ 1950 استمر حتى  3/ 5/ 1951 حيث تم حله لانعدام التعاون بين السلطتين التشريعية والتنفيذية . وفي  هذا المجلس تم إقرار مشروع الوحدة بين الضفتين الشرقية والغربية .وقد زيد عدد  المقاعد من 20 مقعداً إلى 40 مقعداً ليضم في عضويته 20 عضوا من الضفة الغربية  .

المجلس النيابي الثالث
تم انتخاب أعضاء المجلس الثالث بتاريخ 1/ 9/  1951 ، واستمر لغاية 22/ 6/ 1954 ، حيث تم حله نتيجة معارضة هذا المجلس لسياسة  الحكومة ولعدم تعاونه مع السلطة التنفيذية وفي عهد هذا المجلس صدر دستور عام  1952.

المجلس النيابي الرابع
تم انتخاب أعضاء المجلس النيابي الرابع في  تشرين الثاني 1954، واستمر حتى تاريخ 26 / 6/ 1956 . وحل هذا المجلس لعدم تعاونه مع  السلطة التنفيذية .

المجلس النيابي الخامس 
استمر هذا المجلس في عمله من  تاريخ 21/ 10/ 1956 حتى 21/ 10/ 1961 ، حيث اكمل مدته الدستورية . وكان عدد أعضاء  هذا المجلس (50) عضوا . 

المجلس النيابي السادس 
استمر عمل هذا المجلس من  22/ 10/ 1961 حتى تاريخ 1/ 10/ 1962 . وتم حله نتيجة انعدام التعاون بين السلطة  التشريعية والتنفيذية . وكان عدد أعضاء هذا المجلس (60) عضوا .
المجلس النيابي  السابع 
استمر عمل هذا المجلس من تاريخ 8/ 7/ 1962 حتى 21/ 4/ 1963 ، وقد تم حله  نتيجة فقدان التعاون بين السلطة التشريعية والتنفيذية .

المجلس النيابي  الثامن 
استمر هذا المجلس في عمله من تاريخ 8/ 7/ 1963 ، حتى 23/ 12/ 1966 ، وقد  تم حله نتيجة فقدان التعاون بين السلطتين التشريعية والتنفيذية .

المجلس  النيابي التاسع 
شكل هذا المجلس بتاريخ 18/ 4/ 1967 ، ونتيجة للظروف السياسية  واحتلال الضفة الغربية بقي المجلس قائماً حيث عقدت عدة اجتماعات لاتخاذ قرارات هامة  أهمها تعديل الدستور ، وقد استمر هذا المجلس بالعمل حتى تاريخ 23/ 11/ 1974 وذلك  بعد صدور الإرادة الملكية السامية في 3/ 3/ 1971 بتمديد المجلس لسنتين إضافيتين .  وكان عدد أعضاء هذا المجلس 60 عضواً . 


مجالس الأعيان 
مجلس الأعيان  الثاني
تألف هذا المجلس بتاريخ 20/ 4/ 1950 واستمر في العمل الى أن حل بتاريخ 3/  5/ 1951 ، وترأس هذا المجلس دولة السيد توفيق أبو الهدى وعضوية كل من 

1  توفيق أبو الهدى 11 نوفان السعود
2 سمير الرفاعي 12 سليمان طوقان
3 فلاح  المدادحه 13 فريد ارشيد
4 راغب النشاشيبي 14 صبري الطباع
5 محمود كريشان 15  اسماعيل البلبيسي
6 معارك المجالي 16 حديثه الخريشا
7 شرف بن راجح 17 محمد  أبوتايه
8 سليمان الفاروقي 18 حسين الخواجا
9 محمد علي الجعبري 19 سليم  البخيت
10 عبد اللطيف صلاح 20 وديع دعمس



مجلس الأعيان الثالث  
تألف هذا المجلس بتاريخ 1/ 9/ 1951 واستمر في العمل إلى أن حل بتاريخ 31/ 10/  1951 ويرأس هذا المجلس دولة السيد ابراهيم هاشم وعضوية كل من:




1  ابراهيم هاشم 11 محمد العجلوني 
2 توفيق ابو الهدى 12 عبد اللطيف صلاح 
3  محمد الشنقيطي 13 سليمان الفاروقي 
4 شرف بن راجح 14 صالح بسيسو 
5 فلاح  المدادحه 15 صبري الطباع 
6 سليمان طوقان 16 حسين الخواجا 
7 انسطاس حنانيا  17 فريد ارشيد 
8 شكري شعشاعه 18 عادل جبر 
9 محمد الشريقي 19 فريد السعد  
10 عمر مطر 20 نجيب ابو الشعر 

-------------------   
يتبع

----------


## دموع الغصون

مجلس الأعيان الرابع
تألف هذا المجلس بتاريخ 1/  11/ 1951 واستمر في العمل إلى أن اكمل مدته الدستورية بتاريخ 31/ 10/ 1955 ويرأس  هذا المجلس دولة السيد إبراهيم هاشم وعضوية كل من السادة:

1 ابراهيم  هاشم
2 توفيق ابو الهدى
3 محمد الشنقيطي 
استقال في 20-4-1955 فعين بدلا  منه دولة السيـد سمير الرفاعي في 3-5-1955 
4 الشريف شرف بن راجح 
توفي في  21-1-1955 وعين خلفــا له الشيخ نديم الملاح بتــاريخ 5-5-1955
5 فلاح المدادحه  
6 سليمان طوقان 
7 انسطاس حنانيا 
8 شكري شعشاعه 
عين رئيسا لديوان  المحاسبه في 8-6-1952 وعين خلفا له علي حسنا من 1-10-1952 ثم عين خلفا له انور  نسيبه من 1-3-1952 ثم عين خلفـا له علي حسنا بتاريخ 16-12-1954 
9 نقولا غنما  
توفي في 19-12-1954 فعين خلفا له سعيد ابو جابر 
10 عبد الرحمن رشيدات  
11 عمر مطر 
12 سعيد علاء الدين 
13 صالح بسيسو 
14 رأفت الدجاني  
15 صبري الطباع 
16 حسين الخواجا 
17 فريد رشيد 
18 عادل جبر 
توفي  في 29-12-1953 وعين خلفـا له عمرالصالـح البرغـوثي في 1-5-1954 ثم خلفا له عزيز  الداودي في 16-12-1954 
19 فريد السعد 
20 مصطفى بشناق  




مجلس الأعيان الخامس 
تألف هذا المجلس بتاريخ 1/ 11/ 1955  واستمر في العمل إلى أن اكمل مدته الدستورية بتاريخ 31/ 10/ 1959 وقد زيد عدد أعضاء  هذا المجلس من عشرين عضوا إلى خمسة وعشرين عضوا.
ويرأس هذا المجلس دولة السيد  ابراهيم هاشم تلاه دولة السيد سعيد المفتي، وعضوية كل من الساده:


1 سعيد  المفتي 
جرى تعيينه عضوا في مجلس الاتحاد العربي بتاريخ 22-5-1958 وعين خلفا له  محمد علي الجعبري ، ثم اعيد تعيين سعيد المفتي مرة ثانيه بعد فك الاتحاد العربي  بتاريخ 2-8-1958 
2 ابراهيم هاشم 
جرى تعيينه عضوا في مجلس الاتحاد العربي  بتاريخ 22-5-1958 وعين خلفا له هاشم الجيوسي بتاريخ 24-5-1958
3 توفيق أبوالهدى  
توفي في 1-7-1956 وحل محله عمر مطر بتاريخ 2-1-1957 ثم جرى تعيين عمر مطر عضـوا  في مجلس الاتحــاد العـربي بتاريخ 22-5-1958 وحل محله عبد المجيد العدوان بتاريخ  24-5-1958 ثم اعيد عمر مطر في مجلس الاعيان بتاريخ 2-8-1958 بعد فك الاتحاد العربي  
4 سمير الرفاعي 
5 بشارة غصيب
6 سعيد علاء الدين 
7 علي حسنه 
8  علي الهنداوي 
9 سليمان طوقان 
استقال بمناسبة تعيينه وزيرا للبلاط الملكي  الاردني بتاريخ 13-7-1957 وحل محله السيد حلمي العبوشي بتاريخ 3-11-1957 
10  عباس ميرزا 
11 عبد الرحمن الرشيدات 
12 حسين فخري الخالدي 
13 فلاح  المدادحه 
14 انسطاس حنانيا
15 عوني عبد الهادي
16 محمد علي  العجلوني
17 صالح بسيسو
18 نديم الملاح
19 صدقي القاسم
20 رشاد  الخطيب

مجلس الأعيان السادس 
تألف هذا المجلس بتاريخ 1/ 11/ 1959 واستمر  في العمل حتى اكمل مدته الدستورية بتاريخ 31/ 10/ 1963 وقد زيد عدد أعضاء هذا  المجلس من 25 إلى 30 عضوا. تعاقب على رئاسة هذا المجلس كل من دولة السيد سمير  الرفاعي ودولة السيد سعيد المفتي، وعضوية كل من السادة:


1 هزاع المجالي  
استشهد بتاريخ 29-8-1960 وحل محله فيصل المجـــالي بتاريخ 16-9-1960 
2 سعيد  المفتي 
3 سمير الرفاعي 
استقال بتاريخ 1-11-1961 وحل محله احمد الطراونه  بتاريخ 6-11-1961 
4 حسين فخري الخالدي 
توفي بتاريخ 7-2-1962 وحل محله  ابراهيم صنوبر بتاريخ 1-3-1962
5 محمد الامين الشنقيطي 
6 خلوصي الخيري 
7  موسى ناصر 
8 هاشم الجيوسي 
9 فلاح المدادحه 
10 عمر مطر 
11 سابا  العكشه 
12 عبدالله الكليب 
13 علي الهنداوي 
14 محمد علي الجعبري 
15  فريد رشيد 
16 احسان هاشم 
استقال بتاريخ 26-11-1960 وحل محله بهجت طباره  بتاريخ 1-12-1960 وقد توفي بتاريخ 27-1-1962 وحل محله حسن الكاتب بتاريخ  15-2-1962
17 فريد العنبتاوي 
توفي بتاريخ 13-2-1960 وحل محله بهجت التلهوني  بتاريخ 20-12-1960 
18 محمد المنور الحديد 
19 وديع دعمس 
20 محمد ابو  تايه 
21 رفيق الحسيني 
22 محمد ابو الغنم 
23 علي الخريشه 
24 يعقوب  معمر 
25 صلاح طوقان 
26 فؤاد عبد الهادي 
27 محمود الدجاني 
28 محمود  كريشان 
29 رشاد الخطيب 
30 ذوقان الحسين

إعادة تشكيل مجلس الأعيان  السادس 
من 28/ 11/ 1962- 13/ 10/ 1963 تألف هذا المجلس من 30 عضوا و تعاقب على  رئاسته سعيد المفتي و سمير الرفاعي.

1 وصفي التل
2 سعيد المفتي 
3  بهجت التلهوني
استقال بتاريخ 28/ 11/ 1963 وحل محله رشاد الخطيب بتاريخ 1/ 4/  1963 
4 محمد الامين الشنقيطي 
استقال بتاريخ 11/ 8/ 1963 بسبب تعيينه سفيرا  في وزارة الخارجية وبقي مكانه شاغرا
5 مصطفى خليفة
6 عمر مطر 
7 جميل  التوتنجي
8 موسى ناصر
9 محمد على الجعبري
10 ضيف الله الحمود
11 يعقوب  معمر 
12 حسن الكاتب
13 رفيق الحسيني
14 علي نصوح الطاهر 
استقال  بتاريخ 16/ 5/ 1963 وحل محله سمير الرفاعي بتاريخ 10/ 7/ 1963 
15 عبد المجيد  المرتضي
16 محمود الدجاني 
17 فؤاد عبد الهادي
18 عبد الباقي جمو
19  فيصل المجالي
20 وديع دعمس
21 محمد المنور الحديد 
22 علي الخريشه
23  كامل عريقات
24 محمد أبوتايه
25 عبد الرحيم ارشيد 
26 حمد الصانع
27  فلاح حنون
28 نعيم طوقان
29 عبد الرحيم الشريف
30 محمد علي  العجلوني

----------


## دموع الغصون

مجلس الأعيان السابع 
تألف هذا المجلس  من تاريخ 11/ 1/ 1963 واستمر حتى حل بتاريخ 31/ 10/ 1967 واكمل مدته الدستورية  .ويرأس هذا المجلس دولة السيد سعيد المفتي وعضوية كل من السادة: 


1 سعيد  المفتي
2 الشريف حسين بن ناصر 
استقال في 7-7-1964 وحل محله بهجت التلهوني في  7-7-1964
3 سمير الرفاعي 
استقال في 1-12-1963 وحل محله عبد المجيد العدوان  في 1-12-1963 
4 سليمان النابلسي 
5 وصفي التل 
استقال بتاريخ 5-3-1967  وعين بدلا منه وصفي ميرزا في 27-3-1967
6 مصطفى خليفه 
توفي في 22-12-1966  وحل محله اكرم زعيتر في 27-3-1967 
7 عبد الحليم النمر 
توفي في 18-7-1964  وحل محله محمد علي رضا في 22-7-1964
8 فلاح المدادحه 
توفي وحل محله عبد  الرحيم الواكد 
9 عمر مطر 
10 رياض المفلح 
استقال في 24-5-1965 وحل محله  عبد الرحمن خليفه في 8-5-1967
11 حكمت المصري 
12 انور نسيبه 
استقال في  16-6-1965 وحل محله ادمون روك في 17-6-1965 
13 محمد علي العجلوني 
14 هاشم  الجيوسي 
15 محمد علي الجعبري 
استقـــال في 4-11-1964 وحل محله السيد احمـد  اللـوزي في 13-2-1965 
16 حسن الكاتب 
17 رفيق الحسيني 
18 علي الهنداوي  
19 بشير الصباغ 
20 حسن الكايد 
21 رشاد الخطيب 
22 عبد اللطيف  العنبتاوي 
23 صالح برقان 
24 نديم الملاح 
25 فؤاد عبد الهادي 
26 عبد  الرحيم ارشيد 
27 عبد الرحيم الشريف 
28 وديع دعمس 
29 انطون عطاالله  
30 عبدالله جوده 



مجلس الأعيان الثامن 
تألف هذا المجلس  بتاريخ 11/ 1/ 1967واستمر في العمل حتى 1/ 11/ 1971 ويرأس هذا المجلس دولة السيد  سعيد المفتي، وعضوية كل من السادة:


1 بهجت التلهوني 16 حسن الكاتب 
2  سعيد المفتي 17 رفيق الحسيني 
3 سليمان النابلسي 18 رشاد الخطيب 
4 وصفي التل  19 عبد اللطيف العنبتاوي 
5 سعد جمعه 20 عبد الرحيم الشريف 
6 هاشم الجيوسي  21 احمد اللوزي 
7 حسن الكايد 22 محمد علي رضا 
8 صالح برقان 23 انطون عطالله  
9 حابس المجالي 24 عبد الرحيم الواكد 
10 عمر مطر 25 عبد المجيد العدوان  
11 حكمت المصري 26 فؤاد عبد الهادي 
12 عبد الرحمن خليفه 27 وديع دعمس  
13 جميل التوتنجي 
14 انسطاس حنانيا 
15 محمد علي العجلوني  



مجلس الأعيان التاسع 
تألف هذا المجلس بتاريخ 11/ 11/ 1971  واستمر في العمل حتى 21/ 8/ 1973 وانتهى باستقالة ثلث أعضائه . ويرأس هذا المجلس  دولة السيد سعيد المفتي، وعضوية كل من السادة:


1 وصفي التل 
توفـي في  28-11-1971 ثم عيـن عبـدالله التل بـــدلا منه في 11-12-1971
2 سعيد المفتي  
استقال بتاريخ 20-8-1973 
3 الشريف حسين بن ناصر 
استقال بتاريخ  20-8-1973 
4 الشيخ عبدالله غوشه 
استقال في 1-11-1971 وعين بدلا منه فؤاد  عبدالهادي في 1-11-1971 ص
5 صبحي امين عمرو 
استقال بتاريخ 20-8-1973 ا
6  احمد اللوزي 
استقال بتاريخ 20-8-1973 
7 عبدالله صلاح 
استقال في  16-4-1973 وعين بهاء الدين طوقان بدلا منه في 16-5-1973 والذي استقال بتاريخ  20-8-1973 
8 ابراهيم الحباشنه 
توفي في 24-9-1972 وعين احمد الطراونه بدلا  منه في 4-10-1972 والذي استقال يتاريخ 20-8-1973 
9 مصطفى دودين 
استقال  بتاريخ 20-8-1973 
10 صالح المعشر 
استقال بتاريخ 20-8-1973 
11 عبد  الرحمن خليفه 
استقال بتاريخ 20-8-1973 
12 مازن العجلوني 
استقال في  13-6-1972 وعين بهجت التلهوني بدلا منه في 20-5-1973 والذي استقال بتاريخ 20-8-1973  
13 وصفي ميرزا 
14 علي الهنداوي 
استقال بتاريخ 20-8-1973 
15 رشاد  الخطيب 
استقال بتاريخ 20-8-1973 
16 عبداللطيف العنبتاوي 
توفي في 9/1/  1972 وعين حافظ الحمد الله في20/5/1973 بدلا منه 
17 انطون عطاالله 
استقال  بتاريخ 20-8-1973 
18 ادمون روك 
استقال بتاريخ 20-8-1973 
19 حسن الكاتب  
20 عبد الرحيم الشريف 
21 وديع دعمس 
22 نايف الخريشه 
استقال بتاريخ  20-8-1973 
23 جمعه حماد 
استقال بتاريخ 20-8-1973 
24 احمد الخليل 
25  مجحم العدوان 
استقال بتاريخ 20-8-1973 
26 ابراهيم كريشان 
استقال بتاريخ  20-8-1973 
27 سليمان ارتيمه 
استقال بتاريخ 20-8-1973 
28 محمد محمود  ارشيد 
29 محمد ابو تايه 
استقال بتاريخ 20-8-1973 
30 علي الهباهبه  


مجلس الأعيان العاشر 
تألف هذا المجلس بتاريخ 21/ 8/ 1973 واستمر في  العمل حتى 23/ 11/ 1974 وانتهى بالحل. ويرأس هذا المجلس دولة السيد سعيد المفتي  وعضوية كل من السادة:


1 سعيد المفتي 16 انطون عطاالله 
2 بهجت  التلهوني 17 صلاح ابو زيد 
3 الشريف حسين بن ناصر 18 مصطفى دودين 
4 سعد جمعه  19 رشيد عريقات 
5 احمد طوقان 20 سالم المساعده 
6 احمد اللوزي 21 وديع دعمس  
7 احمد الطراونه 22 حافظ الحمدالله 
8 صالح المعشر 23 فؤاد عبدالهادي 
9  وصفي ميرزا 24 نايف الخريشه 
10 عبدالرحمن خليفه 25 جمعه حماد 
11 وليد صلاح  26 احمد الخليل 
12 صبحي امين عمرو 27 محمد محمود ارشيد 
13 صلاح طوقان 28  محمد ابو تايه 
14 حسن الكاتب 29 عبد الله الزريقات 
15 عبدالرحيم الشريف 30  كامل الشريف 

* صدرت الإرادة الملكية السامية بقبول استقالة السيد بهجت  التلهوني اعتبارا من 10/ 11/ 1973 
* صدرت الإرادة الملكية السامية بتعيين السيد  محمد خليل عبد الدايم عضوا في مجلس الأعيان اعتبارا من 11/ 11/ 1973  






تجميد الحياة البرلمانية : 1974 إلى 1984

لقد  تعرضت الحياة البرلمانية في الأردن إلى تجميد بسبب ظروف احتلال الضفة الغربية  والأوضاع العربية والدولية خاصة بعد قرار مؤتمر القمة العربي المنعقد في الرباط في  شهر تشرين أول عام 1974 الذي نص على الاعتراف بمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية في الضفة  الغربية ممثلاً شرعياً ووحيداً للشعب الفلسطيني والموافقة على قيام حكم فلسطيني  مستقل في الضفة الغربية بعد انتهاء الاحتلال الإسرائيلي مما فرض على الحكومة  الأردنية تلبية قرار المؤتمر وتجميد الحياة البرلمانية ، ودفعها للبحث عن صيغة  جديدة لسد الفراغ الدستوري ، فكان الأمر بتشكيل المجلس الوطني الاستشاري كصيغة تأخذ  في الاعتبار معطيات الأوضاع الاستثنائية التي مرت بها المملكة ليحل إحلالا مؤقتا  محل مجلس النواب ، حتى تنجلي الظروف التي تمر بها المملكة.
وكانت مهمة المجلس  الوطني الاستشاري إسداء الرأي والمشورة للسلطة التنفيذية، ومناقشة السياسة العامة ،  والنظر في جميع التشريعات والقوانين التي تسنها الحكومة ، ومناقشة السياسة العامة  للدولة في إطار التعاون بين الحكومة وبروح المصلحة العامة وعلى ذلك صدر قانون  المجلس الوطني الاستشاري وقد تشكل في هذه الفترة ثلاث مجالس هي :

المجـلس  الوطني الاستشـاري الأول: شكل في 20/ 4/ 1978 
المجلس الوطني الاستشـاري الثـاني  : شكل في 20/ 4/ 1980 
المجلس الوطني الاستشاري الثالث : شكل في 20/ 4/ 1982 وفي  7/ 1/ 1984 حل المجلس للعودة للحياة البرلمانية .


هذا ولم يحل مجلس  الأعيان في تلك الفترة وهي المجالس التالية :-
مجلس الأعيان الحادي عشر
تألف  هذا المجلس بتاريخ 1/ 12/ 1974 واستمر في العمل حتى 20/ 1/ 1979 واكمل مدته  الدستورية. ويرأس هذا المجلس دولة السيد بهجت التلهوني وعضوية كل من  السادة:


1 بهجت التلهوني 16 عامر خماش 
2 سعد جمعه 17 عدنان ابو عوده  
3 عبد المنعم الرفاعي 18 فؤاد قاقيش 
4 احمد طوقان 19 كامل عريقات 
5  احمد اللوزي 20 الشريف ناصر بن جميل 
6 عبد الرحمن خليفه 21 الشريف محمد هاشم  
7 احمد الطراونه 22 نوفان السعود 
8 شفيق ارشيدات 23 محمد ابو تايه 
9  وصفي ميرزا 24 محمد المنور الحديد 
10 رياض المفلح 25 عمران المعايطه 
11 علي  الهنداوي 26 نايف الخريشه 
12 صالح المجالي 27 احمد الخليل 
13 صلاح طوقان 28  ادمون روك 
14 صبحي امين عمرو 29 قاسم العيطان 
15 فضل الدلقموني 30 حماده  الفواز

----------


## دموع الغصون

مجلس الأعيان الثاني عشر 
تألف هذا المجلس بتاريخ 20/ 1/ 1979 واستمر حتى 20/ 1/  1983 ، حيث اكمل مدته الدستورية. ويرأس هذا المجلس دولة السيد بهجت التلهوني وعضوية  كل من السادة:


1 بهجت التلهوني 16 صبحي امين عمرو 
2 مضر بدران 17  حسن الكايد 
3 سعد جمعه 18 فضل الدلقموني 
4 احمد طوقان 19 عدنان ابو عوده  
5 زيد الرفاعي 20 فؤاد قاقيش 
6 انسطاس حنانيا 21 كامل عريقات 
7 عبد  الرحمن خليفه 22 محمد هاشم 
8 هاشم الجيوسي 23 نوفان السعود 
9 رياض المفلح  24 محمد ابو تايه 
10 ضيف الله الحمود 25 محمد المنور الحديد 
11 فرحان  شبيلات 26 عمران المعايطه 
12 علي الهنداوي 27 احمد الخليل 
13 صالح المجالي  28 سعود القاضي 
14 صلاح طوقان 29 قاسم العيطان 
15 عاكف الفايز 30 فيصل  الجازي 


مجلس الأعيان الثالث عشر 
تألف هذا المجلس بتاريخ 20/ 1/  1983 واستمر حتى 10/ 1/ 1984، وانتهى بالحل .ويرأس هذا المجلس دولة السيد احمد  الطراونه، ويضم في عضويته كل من السادة:


1 أحمد الطراونه 16 اكرم زعيتر  
2 مضر بدران 17 بهاء الدين طوقان 
3 زيد الرفاعي 18 كامل عريقات 
4  انسطاس حنانيا 19 محمد العبيدات 
5 عبد الرحمن خليفه 20 ثروت التلهوني 
6  رياض المفلح 21 محمد عوده القرعان 
7 ضيف الله الحمود 22 الشريف محمد هاشم 
8  وصفي ميرزا 23 نوفان السعود 
9 صالح المجالي 24 محمد ابو تايه 
10 عاكف  الفايز 25 محمد المنور الحديد 
11 حازم نسيبه 26 احمد الخليل 
12 صبحي امين  عمرو 27 جمعه حماد 
13 حسن الكايد 28 سعود القاضي 
14 فؤاد قاقيش 29 قاسم  العيطان 
15 ذوقان الهنداوي 30 فيصل الجازي 



عودة الحياة  النيابية من الفترة 1984 ولغاية الآن

بعد غياب استمر ثماني سنوات وتأكيداً  على سلامة البيئة الدستورية ورسوخ التقاليد البرلمانية ، وإيمانا بإرساء القواعد  الديمقراطية وديمومتها وإبراز المفاهيم الأساسية للحكم أعلن في كانون الثاني عام  1984 العودة إلى الحياة البرلمانية وبناء على ذلك حل المجلس الوطني الاستشاري ،  ودعي مجلس الأمة التاسع إلى الاجتماع في دورة استثنائية من اجل تعديل إحدى مواد  الدستور . وسمى هذا المجلس النيابي العاشر حيث استمر حتى عام 1988 عندما حل نتيجة  القرار السياسي بفك الارتباط الإداري والقانوني بين الضفة الشرقية والغربية في تموز  1988 ، تمهيداً لإجراء انتخابات جديدة .

التحول في الحياة البرلمانية
اثر  انعقاد مؤتمر القمة بالجزائر عام 1988 وبعد طلب منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية في  المؤتمر بإصرار شديد ضرورة فك الارتباط بين الضفتين الشرقية والغربية باعتبار أن  المنظمة هي الممثل الشرعي والوحيد للشعب الفلسطيني، وبالرغم من المحاولات الأردنية  للحيلولة دون تمزيق الوحدة فإن مساعيه قد فشلت وحاز طلب المنظمة الموافقة بالإجماع  على فك الارتباط بين الضفتين وبعد العودة من المؤتمر اصدر الأردن في نهاية شهر تموز  عام 1988 قرار فك الارتباط بين الضفتين وشرعت الحكومة في العودة إلى الحياة  البرلمانية دون تمثيل الضفة الغربية .

المجالس النيابية في تلك الفترة  


المجلس النيابي الحادي عشر 
استمر هذا المجلس من 11/ 11/ 1989 ،  ولغاية 4/ 8/ 1993، وتم حل هذا المجلس قبل ثلاثة اشهر من استكمال مدته الدستورية  تمهيدا لإجراء انتخابات جديدة . وكان عدد أعضاء هذا المجلس 80 عضوا من الضفة  الشرقية .

المجلس النيابي الثاني عشر 
استمر هذا المجلس من 22/ 11/ 1993  حتى 1/ 9/ 1997 ، وقد حل قبل ثلاثة اشهر من استكمال مدته الدستورية تمهيدا لإجراء  انتخابات جديدة .

المجلس النيابي الثالث عشر 
عقد هذا المجلس بتاريخ 23/  11/ 1997 حتى 16/ 6/ 2001 ، تمهيداً لإجراء انتخابات نيابية جديدة .

مجالس  الأعيان في تلك الفترة


مجلس الأعيان الرابع عشر 
تألف هذا المجلس  بتاريخ 11/ 1/ 1984 واستمر حتى 12/ 1/ 1988، حيث اكمل مدته الدستورية .ويرأس هذا  المجلس دولة السيد احمد اللوزي، وعضوية كل من السادة:


1 أحمد اللوزي 16  ذوقان الهنداوي 
2 احمد عبيدات 17 اكرم زعيتر 
3 بهجت التلهوني 18 حابس  المجالي 
4 عبد المنعم الرفاعي 19 عامر خماش 
5 زيد الرفاعي 20 علي حسن عوده  
6 مضر بدران 21 فريد السعد 
7 انسطاس حنانيا 22 كامل عريقات- توفي وعين بدلا  منه رشيد عريقات
8 عبد الرحمن خليفه 23 محمد عوده القرعان 
9 احمد الطراونه  24 عبد المجيد شومان 
10 حكمت المصري 25 نوفان السعود 
11 وصفي ميرزا 26 محمد  ابو تايه 
12 وليد صلاح 27 جمعه حماد 
13 حازم نسيبه 28 نايف الخريشه 
14  صبحي امين عمرو 29 هايل السرور 
15 خليل السالم 30 مطلق الحديد  




مجلس الأعيان الخامس عشر
تألف هذا المجلس بتاريخ 12/ 1/  1988 واستمر حتى 23/ 11/ 1989 وانتهى بالحل بعد فك الارتباط مع الضفة الغربية.  ويرأس هذا المجلس دولة السيد احمد اللوزي، وعضوية كل من السادة:


1 أحمد  اللوزي 16 حابس المجالي 
2 زيد الرفاعي 17 رشيد عريقات 
3 بهجت التلهوني 18  عامر خماش 
4 مضر بدران 19 محمد رسول الكيلاني 
5 احمد الطراونه 20 محمد عوده  القرعان 
6 انسطاس حنانيا 21 عبد المجيد شومان- اعفي وعين بدلا منه نظام الشرابي  
7 عبد الرحمن خليفه 22 نوفان السعود 
8 حكمت المصري- اعفي وعين بدلا منه  احمد عبيدات 23 جمعه حماد 
9 وليد صلاح- اعفي وعين بدلا منه عاكف الفايز 24 نايف  الخريشا- أعفي وعين بدلا منه جمال الخريشه 
10 حازم نسيبه 25 هايل السرور 
11  صبحي امين عمرو 26 برجس الحديد 
12 خليل السالم 27 محمد علي بدير 
13 حسن  الكايد 28 سالم بن نجاد 
14 ذوقان الهنداوي 29 محمد كمال 
15 اكرم زعيتر 30  فريدون حكمت



مجلس الأعيان السادس عشر
تالف هذا المجلس بتاريخ 23/  11/ 1989 واستمر في العمل حتى 22/ 11/ 1993 اكمل مدته الدستورية. ويرأس هذا المجلس  دولة السيد احمد اللوزي، وعضوية كل من السادة:




1 سيادة الشريف  زيد بن شاكر 21 معالي السيد ابراهيم عز الدين
2 دولة السيد بهجت التلهوني 22  سعادة السيد محمد عودة القرعان
3 دولة السيد أحمد اللوزي 23 سعادة السيد جمعه  حماد
4 دولة السيد احمد عبيدات 24 سعادة السيد برجس الحديد
5 معالي السيد  عاكف الفايز 25 سعادة السيد محمد كمال
6 معالي السيد بشير الصباغ 26 سعادة الحاج  محمد علي بدير
7 معالي الدكتور صبحي امين عمرو 27 سعادة السيد حمد الفرحان
8  معالي الدكتور خليل السالم 28 سعادة السيد نواف سعود القاضي
9 معالي السيد اكرم  زعيتر 29 سعادة السيد نجيب الرشدان
10 معالي السيد حابس المجالي 30 سعادة السيد  علي ابو نوار
11 معالي السيد عامر خماش 31 سعادة السيد نذير رشيد
12 معالي  السيد محمد رسول الكيلاني 32 سعادة السيد طارق علاء الدين
13 معالي السيد جعفر  الشامي 33 سعادة السيد خالد الطراونه
14 معالي السيد عمر النابلسي 34 سعادة  الدكتور داود حنانيا
15 معالي الدكتور اسحق الفرحان 35 سعادة الدكتور كمال  الشاعر
16 معالي السيد سالم مساعده 36 سعادة السيد أمين شقير
17 معالي السيد  كامل الشريف 37 سعادة السيد حسني عايش
18 معالي السيد مروان القاسم 38 سعادة  السيد خلف ابو نوير
19 معالي الدكتور سعيد التل 39 سعادة السيد احمد سعود  العدوان
20 معالي السيدة ليلى شرف 40 سعادة السيد إبراهيم تقي  الدين


• * استقالة سيادة الشريف زيد بن شاكر من عضوية مجلس الأعيان  بتاريخ 7/ 12/ 1989 . 
• * تعيين دولة السيد مضر بدران عضواً في مجلس الأعيان  اعتباراً من تاريخ 7/ 12/ 1989 . 
• * وفاة عضو مجلس الأعيان المرحوم السيد علي  ابو نوار بتاريخ 15/ 8/ 1991 . 
• * استقالة معالي العين السيد عاكف من عضوية  المجلس بتاريخ 7/ 12/ 1991 . 
• * تعيين دولة السيد أحمد اللوزي رئيسا للمجلس  اعتباراً من تاريخ 23/ 11/ 1991 . 
• * وفاة عضو مجلس الأعيان المرحوم محمد كمال  بتاريخ 25/ 8/ 1992 . 
• * تعيين معالي السيد ابراهيم ايوب عضواً في مجلس  الأعيان بتاريخ 16/ 11/ 1992 . 
• * تعيين سعادة السيد عبد المجيد شومان عضواً  بتاريخ 16/ 11/ 1992.
• * وفاة عضو مجلس الأعيان معالي المرحوم الدكتور خليل  السالم بتاريخ 19/ 6/ 1992. 

كشف بأسماء أعضاء مجلس الأعيان السادس  عشر

حتى تاريخ 23/ 11/ 1993 . 

1 دولة السيد أحمد اللوزي 21 معالي  السيدة ليلى شرف
2 دولة السيد بهجت التلهوني 22 معالي السيد ابراهيم عز  الدين
3 دولة السيد مضر بدران 23 سعادة السيد محمد عودة القرعان
4 دولة السيد  احمد عبيدات 24 سعادة السيد جمعه حماد
5 معالي السيد عاكف الفايز 25 سعادة السيد  برجس الحديد
6 معالي السيد بشير الصباغ 26 سعادة السيد عبد المجيد شومان
7  معالي الدكتور صبحي امين عمرو 27 سعادة الحاج محمد علي بدير
8 معالي السيد  ابراهيم ايوب 28 سعادة السيد حمد الفرحان
9 معالي السيد اكرم زعيتر 29 سعادة  السيد نواف سعود القاضي
10 معالي السيد عبدالله صلاح 30 سعادة السيد نجيب  الرشدان
11 معالي السيد حابس المجالي 31 سعادة السيد نذير رشيد
12 معالي  السيد عامر خماش 32 سعادة السيد خالد الطراونه
13 معالي السيد محمد رسول  الكيلاني 33 سعادة السيد طارق علاء الدين
14 معالي السيد جعفر الشامي 34 سعادة  الدكتور داود حنانيا
15 معالي السيد عمر النابلسي 35 سعادة الدكتور كمال  الشاعر
16 معالي الدكتور اسحق الفرحان 36 سعادة السيد أمين شقير
17 معالي  السيد سالم مساعده 37 سعادة السيد حسني عايش
18 معالي السيد كامل الشريف 38  سعادة السيد خلف ابو نوير
19 معالي السيد مروان القاسم 39 سعادة السيد احمد سعود  العدوان
20 معالي الدكتور سعيد التل 40 سعادة السيد ابراهيم تقي الدين

----------


## دموع الغصون

مجلس الأعيان السابع عشر
تالف هذا المجلس بتاريخ 23/ 11/ 1993  واستمر في العمل حتى 22/ 11/ 1997 أكمل مدته الدستورية.
* صدرت الإرادة الملكية  السامية بتشكيل مجلس الأعيان اعتبارا من تاريخ 23/ 11/ 1993 . 
* صدرت الإرادة  الملكية السامية بتعيين دولة السيد أحمد اللوزي رئيساً لمجلس الأعيان اعتبارا من  تاريخ 23/ 11/ 1993 

1. دولة الدكتور عبد السلام المجالي 21. معالي  الدكتــور سعيــد التل
2. دولة السيد بهجــت التلهونـي 22. معالي السيــد طاهر  حكمـت
3. دولة السيــد أحمــد اللوزي 23. معالي الدكتــور جواد العناني
4.  دولة السيــد زيــد الرفاعي 24. معالي السيــدة ليلى شــرف
5. دولــة السيــد  مضر بدران 25. معالي الدكتــور ناصر الدين الأسد
6. دولة السيــد أحمــد عبيدات  26. معالي الدكتور عبد اللطيف عربيـات
7. معالي السيـد أحمــد الطراونه 27.  معالي السيــد جودت السبـول
8. معالي السيــد عز الدين المفتي 28. سعادة السيد  محمد عوده القرعان
9. معالي السيـــد عبد الله صلاح 29. سعادة السيــد نذير  رشيــد
10. معالي السيــد ذوقان الهنداوي 30. سعادة الدكتــور داود  حنانيـا
11. معالي المشيــر حابس المجالي 31. سعادة الدكتور كمــال  الشاعر
12. معالي السيــــد عامر خماش 32. سعادة السيد عبد المجيد شومـان
13.  معالــي الدكتور جمـال ناصر 33. سعادة السيد أحمد سعود العدوان
14. معالي  السيــد سالــم مساعده 34. سعادة الدكتور أشـرف الكردي
15. معالــي الدكتور معن  أبو نوار 35. سعادة السيد حمـاد المعايطــة
16. معالي الدكتــور كامل أبو جابر  36. سعادة الدكتــور غيث شبيلات
17. معالي السيـــد مروان الحمود 37. سعادة  السيـد سامي مثقال الفايز
18. سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز الخياط 38. سعادة الشيخ  مشهـور أبو تايـه
19. معالـي الدكتور رجائي المعشر 39. سعادة السيـــدة نائلة  الرشدان
20. معالي السيــد كامـل الشريف 40. سعادة الشيخ صيتان مجحـم  الماضي


التعديلات التي طرأت على المجلس خلال مدته  الدستورية

بتاريخ 30/ 1/ 1994 توفي دولة السيد بهجت التلهوني رحمه  الله.
*• صدرت الإرادة الملكية السامية بتعيين معالي السيد أحمد العقايلة عضواً  في مجلس الأعيان اعتباراً من تاريخ 16/ 5/ 1994. 
*• صدرت الإرادة الملكية  السامية بقبول استقالة دولة السيد أحمد عبيدات من عضوية مجلس الأعيان اعتبارا من  تاريخ 8/ 12/ 1994 . 
*• صدرت الإرادة الملكية السامية بتعيين معالي الدكتور  قسيم عبيدات عضواً في مجلس الأعيان اعتبارا من تاريخ 8/ 12/ 1994 . 
*• صدرت  الإرادة الملكية السامية بتعيين دولة السيد أحمد اللوزي رئيساً لمجلس الأعيان  اعتبارا من تاريخ 23/ 11/ 1995 . 
• بتاريخ 23/ 4/ 1996 توفي معالي العين عز  الدين المفتي رحمه الله .
*• صدرت الإرادة الملكية السامية بتعيين معالي السيد  ينال حكمت عضواً في مجلس الأعيان اعتبارا من تاريخ 1/ 5/ 1996 . 
بتاريخ 4/ 10/  1996 توفي سعادة الشيخ صيتان مجحم الماضي رحمه الله .
*• صدرت الإرادة الملكية  السامية بقبول استقالة دولة السيد أحمد اللوزي من رئاسة مجلس الأعيان اعتباراً من  تاريخ 7/ 6/ 1997 . 
*• صدرت الإرادة الملكية السامية بتعيين دولة السيد زيد  الرفاعي رئيساً لمجلس الأعيان اعتبارا من تاريخ 8/ 6/ 1997 . 



قائمة  بأسماء أعضاء مجلس الأعيان السابع عشر بعد التعديلات التي طرأت على المجلس خلال  مدته الدستورية


1. دولــة السيد زيـد الرفاعـي 21. معالي الدكتور ناصر  الدين الأسد
2. دولة السيــد مضــر بدران 22. معالي السيــد ينال حكمــت
3.  دولة الدكتور عبد السلام المجالي 23. معالي الدكتور قسيم عبيــدات
4. معالي  السيــد أحمد الطراونـه 24. معالي الدكتور عبد اللطيف عربيـات
5. معالـي السيــد  عبد الله صلاح 25. معالي السيــد جودت السبـول
6. معالي السـيد ذوقان الهنـداوي  26. معالي السيــد أحمد العقايلـة
7. معالي المشيــر حابس المجالي 27. سعادة  السيد محمد عوده القرعان
8. معالي السيـد عامـــر خماش 28. سعادة السيــد نذير  رشيــد
9. معالي الدكتــور جمـال ناصر 29. سعادة الدكتــور داود حنانيـا
10.  معالي السيــد سالـم مساعـده 30. سعادة الدكتور كمــال الشاعر
11. معالي  الدكتـور معـن أبو نوار 31. سعادة السيد عبد المجيد شومـان
12. معالي الدكتـور  كامل أبو جابـر 32. سعادة السيد أحمد سعود العدوان
13. معالي السيــد مروان  الحمـود 33. سعادة الدكتور أشـرف الكردي
14. سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز الخياط 34.  سعادة السيد حمـاد المعايطــة
15. معالي الدكتـور رجائي المعشر 35. سعادة  الدكتــور غيث شبيلات
16. معالي السيـد كامل الشريــف 36. سعادة السيـد سامي  مثقال الفايز
17. معالي الدكتــور سعيد التــل 37. سعادة الشيخ مشهـور أبو  تايـه
18. معالي السيــد طاهــر حكمت 38. سعادة السيـــدة نائلة الرشدان
19.  معالي الدكتــور جواد العنانـي 
20. معالي السيــدة ليلى شــرف  




مجلس الأعيان الثامن عشر
تالف هذا المجلس بتاريخ 23/ 11/  1997 واستمر في العمل حتى 23/ 11/ 2001 وأكمل مدته الدستورية.


1 دولة  الدكتور عبد السلام المجالي 21 معالي السيد حمدي الطبــــاع
2 دولة السيد زيـد  الرفـــاعي 22 سماحة الشيخ عبد الباقي جمـــو
3 دولة السيد مضر بــــدران 23  معالي السيد جودت السبــــول *

4 دولة السيد عبدالكريـم الكباريتي * *
24  معالي الدكتور محمد عفاش العدوان
5 معالي السيد عاكــف الفايــز *
25 معالي  السيد أديب هلســــــه
6 معالي الدكتور سامي جـــوده 26 معالي الدكتور فواز أبو  الغنــــم
7 معالي المهندس خالد الحاج حسن 27 معالي الدكتورة ريمـــا خلــف
8  معالي السيد ذوقان الهنـــداوي 28 معالي السيد توفيق كريشــــان *

9 معالي  المشير حابس المجــالي 29 معالي الدكتور نادر ابو الشعـــر
10 معالي السيد محمد  رسول الكيلاني 30 معالي السيد سعد الدين جمعـــة
11 معالي السيد مروان  الحمــــود 31 معالي السيد نذير رشــــيد
12 معالي السيد ناجي الطراونـــه 32  سعادة الدكتور كمال الشاعــــر
13 معالي الدكتور رجائي المعشــر 33 سعادة السيد  فيصل الجــــازي *

14 معالي السيد طاهــر حكمــت *
34 سعادة السيد جمال  خوتـــــات
15 معالي الدكتور جواد العنـــاني *
35 سعادة السيد نايف  القاضـــــي *

16 معالي السيدة ليلى شـــــرف 36 سعادة السيد علي سالم  القضـــاه
17 معالي الدكتور كامل العجلونــي 37 سعادة المهندس عاصم  غوشـــه
18 معالي الدكتور عبد الله النســور 38 سعادة السيد زهير حلمي  الكايــد
19 معالي الدكتور طاهـر كنعــان *
39 سعادة السيد داود  سليمـــــان
20 معالي السيد رجائي الدجـــاني 40 سعادة السيدة صبحية  المعانـــي

التعديـلات التي طـرأت على اعضـاء مجلس الأعيان اعتباراً من  تاريـخ 23/ 11/ 1997 حتى تاريخ 6/ 2/ 2001 . 
بتاريخ 8/ 4/ 1998 ، شغر أحد مقاعد  مجلس الأعيان وذلك بوفاة المرحوم معالي العين عاكف الفايز. 
* صدرت الارادة  الملكية السامية بقبول استقالة معالي السيد طاهر حكمت من عضوية مجلس الأعيان  اعتباراً من 8/ 5/ 1998 وذلك نظراً لتعيينه رئيساً لمحكمة التمييز والمجلس القضائي  .

بتاريخ 14/ 5/ 1998 صدرت الإرادة الملكية السامية بتعيين السادة التالية  أسمائهم أعضاء في مجلس الأعيان .
1- معالي السيد عدنان ابو عودة
2- سعادة  السيد سامي مثقال الفايز 
* صدرت الإرادة الملكية السامية بقبول استقالة معالي  الدكتور جواد العناني من عضوية مجلس الأعيان اعتباراً من تاريخ 20/ 8 /1998 ، وذلك  بسبب تعينه رئيساً للديوان الملكي الهاشمي .
* صدرت الإرادة الملكية السامية  بقبول استقالة أصحاب المعالي التالية أسمائهم من عضوية مجلس الأعيان بسبب دخولهم في  الفريق الوزاري اعتباراً من 29/ 8/ 1998 :-
1- معالي الدكتور طاهر كنعان
2-  معالي السيد جودت السبول 
3- معالي السيد توفيق كريشان
4- معالي السيد نايف  القاضي

* صدرت الإرادة الملكية السامية بتعيين كل من أصحاب الدولة والمعالي  التالية أسمائهم أعضاء في مجلس الأعيان اعتباراً من 16 /9 /1998 . 
1- دولة  السيد احمد عبيــدات
2- دولة السيد طاهر المصـري
3- معالي السيد مـروان  دودين
4- معالي السيد إبراهيم الغبابشه
5- سعادة السيد خليل  الفناطسـه

* صدرت الإرادة الملكية السامية بقبول استقالة دولة السيد عبد  الكريم الكباريتي من عضوية مجلس الأعيان اعتباراً من تاريخ 4 /3 /1999 وذلك بسبب  تعيين دولته رئيساً للديوان الملكي الهاشمي.
* صدرت الإرادة الملكية السامية  بقبول استقالة معالي السيد عدنان أبو عودة من عضوية مجلس الأعيان وذلك بسبب تعيين  معاليه مستشاراً سياسياً لجلالة الملك اعتباراً من 10 /3 /1999 .
* صدرت الإرادة  الملكية السامية بتعيين أصحاب الدولة والمعالي التالية أسمائهم أعضاء في مجلس  الأعيان اعتباراً من تاريخ 17/ 3 /1999 
1. دولة الدكتور فايز الطراونه  *

2. معالي الدكتور جواد العناني

بتاريخ 25/ 11/ 1999 شغر أحد مقاعد  مجلس الأعيان وذلك بوفاة المرحوم العين السيد فيصل الجازي.
* صدرت الإرادة  الملكية السامية بتعيين سعادة السيد كاسب صفوق الجازي عضواً في مجلس الأعيان  اعتباراً من تاريخ 1 /1 /2000 . 
* صدرت الإرادة الملكية السامية بقبول استقالة  دولة الدكتور فايز الطراونه من عضوية مجلس الأعيان اعتباراً من تاريخ 13/ 1/ 2000 .  وذلك بسبب تعيين دولته رئيساً للديوان الملكية الهاشمي.
* صدرت الإرادة الملكية  السامية بتعيين دولة السيد عبد الكريم الكباريتي عضواً في مجلس الأعيان اعتباراً من  تاريخ 13/ 1/ 2000 . 
* صدرت الإرادة الملكية السامية بقبول استقالة معالي  الدكتورة ريما خلف من عضوية مجلس الأعيان اعتباراً من تاريخ 1/ 10/ 2000 . 
*  صدرت الإرادة الملكية السامية بتعيين معالي السيد سميح البطيخي عضواً في مجلس  الأعيان اعتباراً من تاريخ 23 / 11/ 2000 . 




مجلس الأعيان  التاسع عشر

تألف هذا المجلس بتاريخ 23/ 11/ 2001 . 


1 دولـة  السيـد زيــد الرفاعــي 21 معالي المهنـدس سميـر الحباشنـة
2 دولة السيد عبد  الرؤوف الروابـدة 22 معالـي السيـدة سلوى المصـري
3 معالي السيد خالـد الحـاج  حسـن 23 معالـي الدكتـور أحمـد القضـاة
4 معالـي السيـد مـروان الحمـود 24  معالـي السيـد سعد الدين جمعـه
5 معالـي السيـد مـروان دوديـن 25 معالـي السيـد  نايـف القاضـي
6 معالي الدكتـور رجائـي المعشـر 26 معالـي السيـد سميــح  بينــو
7 معالـي السيـد طاهـر حكمـت 27 معالي السيد عبد الرحيـم العكـور
8  معالـي السيـد ريـاض الشكعه 28 معالي السيـد مصطفـى القيسـي *

9 معالي  السيـد رجائـي الدجانـي 29 معالي السيد عبد الحافظ مرعي الكعابنة
10 معالي  السيـد ينــال حكمــت 30 معالـي السيـد سميـح البطيخـي *

11 معالي المهندس  سعد هايل السرور 31 سعادة السيـدة صبحيـة المعانـي
12 معالي المهنـدس سميـر  قعـوار 32 سعادة السيد كاسب صفوق الجازي
13 معالي السيـد جمـال الخريشـه 33  سعـادة السيـد ماهـر ارشيــد
14 معالي السيـد جـودت السبـول 34 سعادة السيـد  عيسـى الريمونـي
15 معالي الدكتور عـارف البطاينـة 35 سعادة السيـد أمجـد  المجالــي
16 معالي الدكتور محمد عفاش العدوان *
36 عطوفة السيـد هانــي  خيــر
17 معالي السيـد أديــب هلســا 37 سعـادة السيـد طـراد الفايــز  *

18 معالي الدكتـور فواز أبو الغنـم 38 سعـادة السيـد حيـدر مــراد
19  معالي الدكتور عبد الرزاق النسور 39 سعادة السيد مصطفـى الفيـاض
20 معالي السيـد  توفيـق كريشـان 40 سعادة الدكتورة عليـا أبو تايـه

التعديلات التي طرأت على  المجلس التاسع عشر خلال مدته الدستورية

* صدرت الإرادة الملكية السامية  بقبول استقالة كل من السيد مصطفى القيسي و معالي السيد محمد عفاش العدوان من عضوية  مجلس الأعيان اعتبارا من تاريخ 16/ 1/ 2002 .  
---------------------------------------------------
* صدرت الإرادة  الملكية السامية بقبول استقالة السيد سميح البطيخي من عضوية مجلس الأعيان اعتبارا  من تاريخ 21 /3 / 2002 .  
---------------------------------------------------
* صدرت الإرادة  الملكية السامية بتعيين كل من معالي السيد عوض خليفات و عطوفة السيد محمد الملكاوي  عضواً في مجلس الأعيان اعتبارا من تاريخ 15/ 4 /2002 .  
---------------------------------------------------
* صدرت الإرادة  الملكية السامية بقبول استقالة معالي السيد طراد الفايز من عضوية مجلس الأعيان  اعتبارا من تاريخ 1 /10 / 2002  
---------------------------------------------------
* صدرت الإرادة  الملكية السامية بتعيين دولة الدكتور فايز الطراونة عضواً في مجلس الأعيان اعتبارا  من تاريخ 9 / 3/ 2003 .  
---------------------------------------------------


مجلس الأعيان  مجلس الأعيان العشرون 

نص الإرادة الملكية السامية

نحن عبدالله  الثاني ابن الحسين ملك المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية 
بمقتضى المادة (36) من  الدستــــــــــــــور
نصدر ارادتنا بتعيين الذوات التالية  اسماؤهــــــــم
أعضاء في مجلس الأعيان اعتبارا مـــــــــــن
تاريخ  17-11-2003

1 دولة السيد زيـــد الرفاعـــي
29 سعادة السيدة صبحيــة  المعانــــي

2 دولة الدكتور عبــد السلام المجـالي
30 سعادة السيد كاسب  صفــوق الجـازي

3 دولة الدكتور فايز الطراونــــه
31 سعادة السيد عيســى  الريمونــــي

4 دولة المهندس علي ابـو الراغــب
32 عطوفة السيد هانـــي  خيـــــر

5 معالي السيد مـروان الحمــــود
33 سعادة السيد حيـــدر  مـــــراد

6 معالي الدكتور رجائــي المعشــر
34 سعادة السيد مصطفـــى  الفيـــاض

7 معالي السيدة انعـــام المفتــي
35 عطوفة السيد عاصـــم  غوشــــة

8 معالي السيدة ليلــى شـــرف
36 عطوفة السيد فتحـــي أبـو  طالــب

9 معالي السيد هشــام الشــراري
37 عطوفة السيد هانـــي  طبـــــارة

10 معالي السيد يوسف حمدان الجبــر *
38 عطوفة السيد زيـــد  الزريقــــات

11 معالي الدكتور عوض خليفـــات
39 سعادة السيد فـــواز  ابـو تايــــة

12 معالي السيد ينال حكمـــــت
40 سعادة السيد جــودت  المحيســـــن

13 معالي السيد جمــال الخريشـــا
41 سعادة السيد فالـــح  الطويـــــل

14 معالي الدكتور عبد الرزاق طبيشـات
42 سعادة السيد عبـد  موسـى النهــــار

15 معالي الدكتور عارف البطاينــــة
43 سعادة السيد  اسامـــة ملكــــاوي

16 معالي الدكتور فـواز ابـو الغنـم
44 سعاد السيد  يوســـف الشريــــدة

17 معالي الدكتور عبد الـرزاق النسـور
45 سعادة  السيد عايـــد العضايلــــة

18 معالي السيد توفيـق كريشــــان *
46 سعادة  السيد محمـــد الأزايـــــده

19 معالي السيد نــادر الظهـــيرات
47 سعادة  الدكتور عــــادل حــــداد

20 معالي السيدة سلـوى المصــــري
48 سعادة  السيد باســــل المفتـــــي

21 معالي السيد سعد الديــن جمعـــة
49 سعادة  الدكتور زيــــاد شرايـــحة

22 معالي السيد نايـف القاضــــي
50 سعادة  السيد كليــــب الفــــواز

23 معالي السيد صالــح القــــلاب
51 سعادة  السيد طـــارق مصــــاروة 

24 معالي السيد عبد الرحيم العكـــور
52 سعادة  السيد نبيـــل المشينـــــي

25 معالي السيد مصطفــى القيســـي
53 سعادة  السيد جهــــاد المومنــــي

26 معالي السيد طـــراد الفايــــز
54 سعادة  السيدة مـــي أبـو السمـــن 

27 معالي الدكتورة رويــدة المعايطــة *
55  سعادة السيدة وجــــدان الساكــت 

28 معالي السيد عبد الحافظ مرعي  الكعابنه



* صدرت الارادة الملكية السامية المتضمنة تعيين معالي  الدكتور محمد الحلايقه عضواً في مجلس الأعيان اعتباراً من تاريخ 25 /10/ 2004  .
وجاء صدور الارادة الملكية السامية بتعيين الحلايقة عضواً في المجلس لملىء  المقعد الذي شغر بوفاة العين يوسف حمدان الجبر.

----------


## دموع الغصون

** صدرت الارادة الملكية السامية بتعيين معالي المهندس  سمير الحباشنة عضواً في مجلس الاعيان اعتباراً من تاريخ 12 /4 /2005 . 
وكانت  الارادة الملكية السامية قد صدرت بقبول استقالة معالي السيد توفيق كريشان وزير  البلديات من عضوية مجلس الأعيان اعتباراً من تاريخ 12 / 4 /2005 .  




---------------------------------------------------


*  صدرت الارادة الملكية السامية بقبول استقالة معالي الدكتورة رويدة المعايطة من  عضوية مجلس الأعيان اعتبارا من تاريخ 27 /7 / 2005 .  





مجلس الأعيان الحادي و  العشرون

نص الإرادة الملكية السامية

نحن عبدالله الثاني ابن الحسين  ملك المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية 
بمقتضى المادة (36) من  الدستــــــــــــــور
نصدر إرادتنا بما هو آت: يعين الذوات التالية  اسماؤهــــــــم
أعضاءً في مجلس الأعيان اعتبارا مـــــــــــن
تاريخ  17-11-2005

1 دولة السيد زيـد الرفاعــي
29 معالي السيد عقل  بلتاجي

2 دولة السـيد أحمد اللوزي
30 معالي الدكتور محمد  الحلايقة

3 دولة السيد طاهر المصري
31 معالي السيد عبد الرحيم  العكـور

4 دولة الدكتور عبـد السلام المجالي
32 معالي الدكتور عادل  الشريدة

5 دولة السيد عبدالكريم الكباريتي
33 معالي السيد مصطفـى  القيسـي

6 دولة الدكتور فايز الطراونــه
34 معالي الدكتور حاكم  القاضي

7 دولة المهندس علي أبوالراغب
35 معالي السيد رياض أبو  كركي

8 دولة السيد فيصل الفايز
36 معالي المشيرعبدالحافظ مرعي  الكعابنة

9 دولة الدكتور عدنان بدران
37 معالي المشيرفتحي أبـو  طالــب

10 معالي السيد مروان الحمود
38 معالي السيد ميشيل  حمارنه

11 معالي السيدة إنعام المفتي
39 سعادة السيد حيـدر  مــراد

12 معالي السيدة ليلى شرف
40 سعادة الدكتور فــواز ابـو  تايــة

13 معالي السيد رياض الشكعة
41 سعادة السيد عبـد موسـى  النهــار

14 سماحة الشيخ عزالدين الخطيب التميمي
42 سعادة الدكتور عـادل  حــداد *

15 معالي الدكتور عارف البطاينـة
43 سعادة السيدة مـي أبـو  السمـن

16 معالي الدكتور طارق السحيمات
44 سعادة السيدة وجـدان  الساكـت

17 معالي السيد أديب هلسة
45 عطوفة السيد عبدالرحمن  العدوان

18 معالي السيد محمد الذويب
46 سعادة السيد هشام  المحيسن

19 معالي السيد يوسف الدلابيح
47 سعادة السيد عبدالله أخورشيدة  *

20 معالي السيد نـادر الظهـيرات *
48 سعادة الدكتور عبدالكريم  الغرايبة

21 معالي المهندس سمير الحباشنة
49 سعادة السيد خالد  عبدالنبي

22 معالي السيدة سلـوى المصـري
50 سعادة السيد خلف  المحارمة

23 معالي السيد حماد أبوجاموس
51 سعادة السيد عبد خلف  نجادا

24 معالي المهندس منير صوبر *
52 سعادة السيد عبد الحميد  شومان

25 معالي الدكتور عبدالحافظ الشخانبه
53 سعادة السيد عصام محمد  بدير

26 معالي الدكتور مروان المعشر *
54 سعادة السيدة نوال  الفاعوري

27 معالي السيد سعد الديــن جمعـة
55 سعادة السيد سميح  المومني

28 معالي الدكتور هاني الملقي



* 
تقبل استقالة  معالي السيد نادر ظهيرات من عضوية مجلس الأعيان اعتباراً من تاريخ 22 / 12 / 2005 و  تعين معالي الدكتورة رويده المعايطة عضواً في مجلس الأعيان اعتباراً من تاريخ 1 / 3  / 2006 .


* 
شغور مقعد مجلس الأعيان بوفاة العين عادل حداد بتاريخ 6  / 6 / 2006 .

* 
قبول استقالة معالي الدكتور مروان المعشر من عضوية مجلس  الأعيان اعتبارا من تاريخ 1 / 3 / 2007.
* 
صدرت الإرادة الملكية السامية  بتعيين الدكتور رجائي المعشر و السيد تركي حداد عضوين في مجلس الأعيان اعتبارا من  تاريخ 27 / 8 / 2007 
* 
شغور مقعد مجلس الأعيان بوفاة العين عبد الله  أخوارشيده بتاريخ 11 / 9 / 2007 .

* قبول استقالة معالي المهندس منير صوبر  من عضوية مجلس الأعيان اعتبارا من تاريخ 16 / 10 / 2007. 
*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله تاريخ اكيد عريق  :Smile:

----------


## Blackangel

موسوعة تحمل بين جوانبها

تاريخاً مجيداً  للأردن الغالي 

وضحتي بهذه الموسوعة الشاملة 

أهمية البرلمان الأردني وتاريخه 

مع ذكر النواب ورؤساء الذي عتله المراتب

ومني شخصياً بشكر جهودهم الجبارة 

وبشكر هذا النجاح البارع فعلاً ويستحقون منا

كل الاحترام وتقدير  ومني أنا بشكرك دموع الغصون

على هذا الموسعة الجميلة  لكِ جزيل الشكر والاحترام

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يسلمووووو على المعلومات الدقيقة

أثمّن جودك

----------


## دموع الغصون

طوق الياسمين & بلاك انجل & العقيق الاحمر
مشكورين جميعاً على المرور العطر 
أتمنى للجميع المتعه والفائدة

----------

